# New Outbacker



## NDOutbackers (Apr 19, 2008)

We have been owners of our 2003 21RS for about a year, but just found Outbackers.com in the last couple weeks. We are a family of five and live in North Dakota. After a long cold winter, it was nice to get the Outback out of storage last weekend. Can't wait for the first trip!

Happy Camping!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME!!!!!*

<Glad to hear you're digging out of the long, dark cold too!>


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi NDOutbackers


















Glad you found us!!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Glad you found us!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!!!!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers. A great web site for lots of good information and fun.


----------



## Dan L (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi there and welcome. If you have any questions, there's a lot of good info out there.

Take care and happy camping.

Dan


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to the Site!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers

Ed


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

We are pretty new too. Enjoy the info exchange and welcome!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Welcome!!!...all the way from Alaska. No charge for S&H.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Now your circle is complete


----------



## bonseye (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome!! I am new too and Love this site! I have learned so much and log on every day.

Happy Camping!!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Wasuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

